# Piko OBB Krokodil (red)



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi All, I'm in Vienna visiting family and stopped into a hobby shop today. I saw a Piko OBB Krokodil (red) that the owner said was only produced for the Austrian market. It did not appear to be a repaint of the typical green DB version as the moldings and pantographs looked different. Has anyone seen one of these in N. America? I am really tempted...but a 3ft box on the airplane may be hard to accomplish.

Ingar


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

I thought I had seen these advertised before and it seems the shop owner is correct. I found them on Ebay in Austria in orange and red and they are advertised as exclusive to Austria in limited numbers. Here are the links: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PIKO-37433-E...dellbau_Modelleisenbahnen&hash=item1c3508c970 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/PIKO-37433S-...dellbau_Modelleisenbahnen&hash=item460fe46e42 

Both shops post worldwide, so you will have to work out whether that is cheaper than paying for excess luggage. Size shouldn't be a problem. 

Good luck, 
Peter.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Ingar,

this ÖBB-serie 1020 is not a socalled "Krokodil" this nickname was for the swiss rod-loco and also for ÖBB 1189
Back to your red loco, a little history:

the original loco was the E94 from German Reichsbahn, first arrived in Innsbruck at April 1940, main work was transport from coal of Ruhrgebiet over the Brenner to Italy to serve Mr. Mussolini ..
This locos were green and had 3-part front window.
In 1967 the ÖBB started with revisions (HG-Revision) and changed a lot, front windows were 2-part, colour was blut-orange, the 3 openings at side was silver (Düsenlüfter-Gitter) 3rd light fix in frontbody etc.
Locos was running until Sept. 1992

Greetings from Peter


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello All,

Thanks for the shopping advice, correct nomenclature and history. After consulting with the hobby shop and Lufthansa, I decided to buy and bring back as excess luggage. Everything went flawlessly, with only a minor scratch to the outer sleeve box.

Cheers,
Ingar


----------

